# Best fishing lake in Oakland County to live on?



## sudzinsky (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello everyone, new here and hoping I posted in the right place.
I'm not familiar with the lakes in Oakland Country but am going to be buying a waterfront house there in the next year and would like to get some ideas on which lakes would be better to live on for fishing.

I fish primarily for sport and am most interested in small and largemouth bass as well as pike, but every once in a while I love a good pan fish dinner. Are there some lakes that you guys can recommend which are better than others for this type of fishing?


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Lake Orion


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

Walnut lake because no motor boats are allowed & it's a private lake.


----------



## sudzinsky (Jan 24, 2018)

I like the private lake concept. How are Sylvan Lake and Pine Lake for what I'm looking for?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Lake Angelus, Upper Straits, or Green.

Hope you won the lottery.


----------



## sudzinsky (Jan 24, 2018)

Firefighter said:


> Lake Angelus, Upper Straits, or Green.
> 
> Hope you won the lottery.


lol, I've been looking around all of these lakes and yes there are some crazy expensive houses! I was shocked when I started researching the market in that area. I don't need anything large though so hopefully that helps keep the prices a little more reasonable.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Look into Williams lk.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

If it were me, with the fish you want i would buy at DUNHAM LAKE.. and quick access to m-59 and u.s.23 for trips to work or north


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

sudzinsky said:


> I like the private lake concept. How are Sylvan Lake and Pine Lake for what I'm looking for?


I used to fish Pine Lk. back when the marina on the lake would rent row boats but then the lake association banned together to force them to stop renting boats to the "Riff Raft". Pine is a good bass & pike lake. There might be some lake trout left in there as well. The problem with Pine Lk is the A-hole boaters that don't know the boating rules. My buddy & I almost went over board when these a-hole skiers came full blast between us & shore. The DNR had planned to buy the last of the vacant land on Pine to put in a DNR ramp but again the lake association put their money together & out bid the DNR.


----------



## Mr Fipter (Sep 19, 2013)

Walnut lake allows motorboats if you’re talking about the one by Telegraph. Waterskiing and wake boarding etc


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

Mr Fipter said:


> Walnut lake allows motorboats if you’re talking about the one by Telegraph. Waterskiing and wake boarding etc


They must have changed their rules. My wife's cousin used to like on Walnut Lake & when I fished it with him there were no motor boats allowed or maybe it was at certain times of the day that they weren't allowed. It's been over 20 years since I fished it so my CRS is preventing me from remembering but I do remember catching some very nice LM out of there.


----------



## ScotVic21 (Apr 4, 2018)

Zib said:


> They must have changed their rules. My wife's cousin used to like on Walnut Lake & when I fished it with him there were no motor boats allowed or maybe it was at certain times of the day that they weren't allowed. It's been over 20 years since I fished it so my CRS is preventing me from remembering but I do remember catching some very nice LM out of there.


It is a shame, I live on Walnut now and I hate the motor boats, it has become too dangerous. I am still trying to figure out where to go on the lake to catch something. All I've been able to catch are bluegill and some perch. I did catcha pike but I think that was just luck.


----------



## 1BADAIR (Jan 22, 2018)

voorhies- private lake in Orion


----------



## Quack attack (Nov 9, 2015)

Cedar island lake has both small and largemouth bass along with plenty of panfish.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

$LAKE.000000


----------

